# 3 Cycle



## smskill12 (Jun 5, 2008)

How fast can people get with 3 cycle bld only using 1 alg for edges and coners .
and are there any websites for Turbo or something
thx


----------



## alexgoldberg (Jun 5, 2008)

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turbocorners.html
http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/turboedges.html


----------



## alexc (Jun 5, 2008)

You could get sub 1:30. To get sub minute, you would probably need to learn more ways to cycle than just the regular three cycles.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 5, 2008)

smskill12 said:


> How fast can people get with 3 cycle bld only using 1 alg for edges and coners .
> thx


G-perm? 

(yes, misinterpretation.)



alexc said:


> You could get sub 1:30. To get sub minute, you would probably need to learn more ways to cycle than just the regular three cycles.


Or just use M2...


----------



## alexc (Jun 5, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > You could get sub 1:30. To get sub minute, you would probably need to learn more ways to cycle than just the regular three cycles.
> ...



Yes, that would be a lot easier, it is what I do.


----------

